# 2010 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the 2010 Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament that will be held at Russells Bait and Tackle in Matagorda,Texas.Over $55k was paid to the winners last year. We have gained some new sponsors as well as continued sponsors from years past. We will be continueing to add more information and sponsors as time goes by and keep this thread updated. The complete rules will be printed on the tournament brochures that will be ready in the next week or so.

Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament
Russells Bait and Tackle
Matagorda,Texas
June 24-26,2009

Entry Fee- $200 early entry if before June 21st
Late Entry Fee-$250 in after June 21st

June24th - Captains meeting and Calcutta at Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department Firemans Hall. BYOB

June 25th- Rest Day

June 26th- Tournament Day- Awards Ceremony-Rock the Dock at Russells Bait with DJ and food.

Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper
Pays 1st place only in each category(See rules for details)

CALCUTTA- (Where the money is)
Kingfish-Ling-Red Snapper (Combined Weight)
Over $20k paid to the winner in 2009
Pays 1st thru 3rd
$150 calcutta insurance avalible
See calcutta rules for more info

SIDE POTS
$1000 Added money- DOLPHIN- Sponsored by Texas Application Specialists (Slightly Dangerous) and Sprint of Bay City- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

$1000 Added money-AMBERJACK-Sponsored by Full Stringer Realty and www.texascoffee.com (Palms Up)-Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

$1000 Added money-GROUPER(AnyKind)-Sponsored by Mr and Mrs Scott Eike and Busha Boat Works- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

$1000 Added money-BARRACUDA-Sponsored by Bellville Meat Market and Riddle Power Inc-Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each boat

$1000 Added money- RED SNAPPER-Sponsored by Pig Logistics(KevinA and AMI Insurance/Charter Lakes Insurance(Outcast)- Pays 1st and 2nd place-$50 each boat

$1000 Added money- LADY ANGLER- Sponsored by Don Davis Dealerships and Riddle Power Inc- Pays 1st and 2nd place- $50 each Lady Angler

$1250 Added money- JUNIOR ANGLER- Sponsored by Gary Belvin(Oilfield)and Family, Rawlings Bait Camp and Rods Towing and Recovery (Hot Rod)-Pays 1st and 2nd place- No fee

$1000 Added money- HEAVIEST KINGFISH- Sponsored by Russelure and Pro Marine USA- 1st place only-$100 a boat

$250 Added money- WEIRDEST FISH- Sponsored by Texas Application Specialists (Slightly Dangerous)- 1st place only- No Fee -See rules for details.

$1000 Added money-GRAND SLAM POT- Sponsored by Rockport Marine -Combined weight of most category fish caught-$100 each boat-See rules for details

$25000.00 in Bounty Pots

$10000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Red Snapper over 30 lbs-$50 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs-$35 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Ling over 70 lbs-$35 each boat
$5000.00 Bounty for Heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs-$35 each boat

$10000.00 Added prize money Thanks to the following Sponsors
Busha Boat Works- $500 
AMI Insurance/Charter Lakes Insurance-$500
Mr and Mrs Scott Eike-$500
Texas Application Specialists-$750
Full Stringer Realty-$500
Sprint of Bay City-$500
Russelure-$500
Rockport Marine- $1000
Gary Belvin and Family-$500
Rods Towing and Recovery-$250
Rawlings Bait Camp-$500
www.texascoffee.com-$500
Pro Marine USA-$500
Don Davis Dealerships-$500
Pig Logistics-$500
Bellville Meat Market-$500
Riddle Power Inc- $1000
Matagorda Bluewater Challenge -$500

Thanks to the following sponsors with the donation of their fine products

Woody Wax
Eastern Tackle
Savage Custom Rods and Reels
Aluma-Tech Aluminum Products
Yeti Coolers
www.texascoffee.com
Castaway Rods
American Rodsmiths
Snapper Slapper Lures
www.texas-offshore.com
Lamco Deer Feeders
Triad Marine
Millennium Marine Aluminum Products
Lone Kro Metal Arts
Rule Industries
Russells Bait and Tackle
Greg Dennis Metal Arts
Riverbend Resturant
Waterfront Resturant
Salty Dog Liquor

More sponsors and announcements in the works. Tournament brochures will be ready to be mailed to teams wanting to enter by January. We will also have tournament brochures at the 2010 Houston Boat Show at selected booths to be announced later. In these hard economic times, these sponsors have donated their products and money to this tournament to make it another sucess. Please take this into consideration when making your next fishing/equipment or any other purchases that our sponsors carry.

Any company wishing to join us in sponsoring/donating please send me a p.m so we can get your company name on our advertisements/brochures.

If you wish to have a brochure mailed to you when they are ready, please p.m me with your mailing address.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Looks Like you have put togather another great tournament, Glad Pro Marine could be a part of this event..


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*More info*

Thanks Bobby, We are glad Pro Marine USA stepped up also to support us. We would like to also announce that Dave Workman Jr , who is the godfather of kingfishing, has stepped up and is sending some of his kingfishing tackle, custom rods and more to the tournament. Please visit his site at www.kingfishzone.com


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Mark & Kelly, We'll see you there


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Papotanic will be there..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I cant wait!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Pretty sure I'll be fishing with Outcast and I think the wife wants a part of this as well. The next 6 months is going to fly, cant wait!


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

I will make this one!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament Brochures at Houston Boat Show*

Tournament brochures will be at the following booths at the Houston Boat Show. I have a couple more booths that I am waiting the OK on before I post.

*American Rodsmiths, Inc. *
7449 Wright Road 
Houston, TX 77041 
Phone: 713-466-7849 *Booths # 750, 751, 774, 775 
**Charter Lakes *
16113 East Fwy., 
Channelview, TX 77015 
Phone: 281-452-7800 *Booth # 537 
**L M C Marine Center *
14904 North Freeway 
Houston, TX 77090 
Phone: 281-443-2600 *Floor Space # 5030, 5035, 5070 
**Matagorda County Convention & Visitors Bureau *
201 7th St. 
Bay City, TX 77414 
Phone: 979-245-8333 *Booth # 420 
**Millennium Marine Products *
610 Pine Circle, 
Seabrook, TX 77586 
Phone: 281-291-9892 *Booths # 832, 833, 850, 851 
**Russelure *
12310 William Dowdell, 
Cypress, TX 77429 
Phone: 832-688-9296 *Booths # 777, 778 
**Hooks Plus *
P.O. Box 515, 
Texas City, TX 77592 
Phone: 409-599-7563 *Booth # 738 
*


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Fixed for ya 



whos your daddy said:


> Tournament brochures will be at the following booths at the Houston Boat Show. I have a couple more booths that I am waiting the OK on before I post.
> 
> *American Rodsmiths, Inc. *
> 7449 Wright Road
> ...


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Brice, copied and pasted from the boat show website.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Couple more great places to pick up tournament brochures at the show.

*Texas Sportfishing Yacht Sales *
2400 S. Shore Harbour Blvd. Pier 15, 
League City, TX 77573 
Phone: 281-535-2628 *Floor Space # 7035 
*　
*Triad Marine & Industrial Supply *
1155 FM 518 
Kemah, TX 77565-3130 
Phone: 281-334-0815 *Floor Space # 7030 
*


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2009 Winners*

Me and Kelly dropped more brochures by the boat show last night. Several booths were completely out.

Go by Tom Hiltons booth also for tournament brochures.

Here are the 2009 winners !!!!

1st Place Kingfish- 49.6 lbs Team Bills Deal
2nd Place Kingfish- 47.9 lbs Team XXX Sportfishing

1st Place Ling-49.1 lbs Team Reelin and Rockin
2nd Place Ling-36.7 lbs Team Boogeyman

1st Place Dolphin- 32.3 lbs Team Boogeyman
2nd Place Dolphin-17.6 lbs Team Big Daddy

1st Place Lady Angler-47.9 lbs Amberjack Team Cha Ching

1st Place Red Snapper- 17.0 lbs Team Flatlined
2nd Place Red Snapper- 16.3 lbs Team Hot Rod

Heaviest Non-Category Fish-49.4 lb Amberjack Team Hot Rod

1st Place Junior Angler- 37.4 lb Amberjack Team On The Take
2nd Place Junior Angler-35.3 Kingfish Team Outcast
3rd Place Junior Angler - 11.7 lb Red Snapper Team Cha Ching

Calcutta Winners: 1st Place- 154.1 points - Team Boogeyman
2nd Place- 153.2 points - Team XXX Sportfishing
3rd Place- 136.0 points- Team Outcast


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Mark,

Any change this year on rules? Such as do you have to way in by boat or can you leave out of any port (Galveston) and return to Galveston throw the fish in the cooler and drive down? I know I have ask this in the past year but though I would try again.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Eugene,

No change in the rules for 2010 in regards to the weigh in procedures. Still have to weigh in by water and not touch land until weighed in. Just put that Contender on a trailer and come down here !!! From the red snapper I have seen you bring in, your chances of winning that 10 grand would be better than average.


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Team Boogeyman we are all coming for your title so get your game face on and lets get it on, oh I should have said this but someone has to get the s__t started, can not wait to go to Matagorda.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Were in it to win it!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics from last year*

Here are a few pics from the tournament in 2009.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Heres our video with our Tourney winning Amberjack and second place Snapper. Man this tourney was so much fun, I cant wait for it to get here.






.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Couple more pics*

Folks, we have a great time at these tournaments.We love being around such folks as you that share the same passion me and Kelly do. It will be here before you know it. We will be mailing out tournament brochures from our mailing list this week. Teams have a chance of some major money this year


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Mark,

I really would love to fish the tournament but with me doing Charters more than likley the days before and after the tournament in would be kind of hard to do. Maybe something will change who knows.



whos your daddy said:


> Eugene,
> 
> No change in the rules for 2010 in regards to the weigh in procedures. Still have to weigh in by water and not touch land until weighed in. Just put that Contender on a trailer and come down here !!! From the red snapper I have seen you bring in, your chances of winning that 10 grand would be better than average.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Eugene,
Leave the Contender at home and come fish with us. Johnny is fishing with us this year. 
Jeff


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Sound's Awesome!*

*Hopefully I will be there. Sound's awesome,look's to be a great Tournament.:cheers:*


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

That's waaay too many ringers on one boat. See you at the calcutta.



CHA CHING said:


> Eugene,
> Leave the Contender at home and come fish with us. Johnny is fishing with us this year.
> Jeff


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Added sponsor*

Yellowfin Yachts have stepped up and offered a $20k vouncher for the captain of the boat who wins the calcutta division of the tournament for the purchase of a new 32, 34 or 36 Yellowfin. This voucher will be valid for one year after it is awarded to the winning captain, not transferable to another person. If you ever had plans to purchase a new Yellowfin, then here your chance to have $20k off the price you you are the winner of the calcutta.

More to come !!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Houston Fishing Show*

Tournament Brochures will be available at the following booths:

Savage Custom Rods and Reels
Texas-Offshore.com
Russelure
Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products

We have mailed out alot of brochures and if you need one mailed to you, please P.M with a mailing address.

Its getting closer !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Also, please go by Hooks Plus/Snapper Slapper Lures for MBC and SOB tournament brochures.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Stop by Capt Johns Angler Products booth at the Fishing Show to pick up brochures also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Bass Pro Shops*

Tom from Bass Pro Shops in Pearland has stepped up and is donating to the tournament. Show him your appreciation in supporting offshore tournaments by going by there and purchasing your fishing tackle.

Thanks Tom and Bass Pro Shops for the support !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Places to stay*

Had 2 teams contact me today and ask about places to stay for the tournament. Rentals are starting to book up pretty quick down in Matagorda so act quickly.

Go to www.matagordabay.com and look under vaction rentals on the top right hand corner for places to stay in Matagorda. There are also RV parks there if you choose to pull down your RV.

It will be here before you know it !

P.M me with your mailing address if you need a tournament brochure mailed to you.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I booked a couple of rooms at the Fisherman's Motel yesterday and they still have two more available. Do a Google on Fisherman's Motel Matagorda and you can get their number. Nice place next to the Marina.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*E-sea rider*

We are pleased to announce that E-sea rider is now a sponsor of the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge and is donating one of thier marine grade bean bags to the tournament.

More to come......


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer Bean Bags*

Folks, Ocean-Tamer, the makers of marine grade bean bags and bean bag chairs are now a sponsor for the tournament. Check them out at www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

There will be a meal served at the captains meeting/calcutta on Thursday night. Brisket,Sausage and all the trimmings will be available to all participants and spectators.



P.M for a tournament brochure with your mailing address and we will send you a tournament brochure.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor*

Folks, Horizon Trailers out of Kemah has stepped up and is handing out $1000 to the team who catches the biggest fish of the tournament, out of the category fish listed on the tournament brochures. This will be a no entry fee pot thanks to Nathan Reagan and Horizon Trailers. They will also have one of thier trailers at the tournament on display for all to see. Please go to www.boat-trailers.net for info about them.

More to come.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark,

You are building one heck of a good tournament! I am 95% sure that we will be fishing this year (if I can get my boat out the jetties). Anyways I just wanted to say congrats on the tournament. All of your hard work is paying off!

David


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mercury Marine has joined us*

Mercury Marine has jumped on board and is donating a 55 gallon drum of thier outboard oil to the highest placing boat in the calcutta powered by a Mercury outboard. Thanks to Mercury for stepping up and supporting Texas Offshore Tournaments.

Still workin on more ....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Payouts*

Here is some figures on whats up for grabs at the 2010 MBC

1st Place Calcutta is usually over *$20 Thousand Dollars* (Based on how many teams and what the teams sell for in the calcutta)

We are paying *$10 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest red snapper over 30 lbs

We are paying *$5 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest Dolphin over 50 lbs

We are paying *$5 Thousand Dollars *for the heaviest Ling over 70 lbs

We are paying *$5 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest Wahoo over 70 lbs

We are paying* $1 Thousand Dollars* for the heaviest category fish caught in the tournament

We are adding* $1 Thousand Dollars* to each side pot we offer in the tournament. Based on tournaments in the past, these side pots should pay out over *$3 Thousand Dollars* or more for 1st place (Based on number of teams in each pot)

From the help of sponsors, we have an additional *$11 Thousand Dollars* in added cash that will go directly to the side pots, that includes Lady and Junior Anglers.

Yellowfin boats is awarding a *$20 Thousand Dollar* voucher for the purchase of a new Yellowfin Boat to the boat Captain who wins the calcutta division (See rules)

From the amount of p.ms and phone calls we have recieved so far , this tournament will be a huge event, our biggest ever hopefully.

Anyone needing a tournament brochure, please p.m me with your mailing address and I wil send you one.

Man, I wish I was fishing today !


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

any suggestions on where I could keep the boat for a month down there? Currently its in rockport and I dont want to be hauling back and forth for each tournament. Full service marina is preferred.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Matagorda Harbor has a nice area that has boat slips you can rent month to month and are very resonable. The only full service marina that is close is the ones in Freeport like Surfside Marina.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Nice place to stay*

For those who are looking for a very nice place to stay for the tournament, please check out www.karankawavillage.com and check it out.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Don and Susie Savage, who are sponsors of the tournament since the first one are great folks. Susie Savage is in the fight of her life and Don will be there with her everyday fighting with her. They will be in our prayers every night.

With that, and speaking with Don and Susie, me and Kelly have decided to name the Lady Angler Category in the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge the Susie Savage Lady Angler Division in honor of Susies fight against cancer. Don is going to donate a custom Savage Rod with a matching Gold Avet reel for the 1st place Lady Angler winner. Thanks again Don for the sponsorship.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

whos your daddy said:


> Don and Susie Savage, who are sponsors of the tournament since the first one are great folks. Susie Savage is in the fight of her life and Don will be there with her everyday fighting with her. They will be in our prayers every night.
> 
> With that, and speaking with Don and Susie, me and Kelly have decided to name the Lady Angler Category in the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge the Susie Savage Lady Angler Division in honor of Susies fight against cancer. Don is going to donate a custom Savage Rod with a matching Gold Avet reel for the 1st place Lady Angler winner. Thanks again Don for the sponsorship.


Thats a great gesture guys, thank you!


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

ill be there!!! that kingfish purse is mine!!! lol!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*SKA*

A reminder to those who are fishing the MBC for SKA points. Your team needs to be registered as SKA competition members to be eligible for points. You can go to www.fishska.com to join and become a competition member. Each team will also need to register at the SKA trailer at the tournament and pay the $10 registration fee to recieve SKA points. We are going to have a TWT for the SKA members also at the MBC. What are the SKA folks wanting to do as a TWT? Post your ideas up.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

big fish TWT 500$


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*SKA TWT*

Any more ideas for a TWT for the SKA Anglers?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tournament is just around the corner. Remember, early entry will save you $50.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We will have tournament brochures/entry forms at the Houston Summer Boat Show starting today until Sunday at the Reliant Center. Go by the Millennium Marine Custom Aluminum Products booth and get one if you havent yet. The tournament is less than 3 weeks away.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Also, go by and visit Brice and crew at the Boat Show at the AMI Insurance Booth. We will have brochures there also.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Matagorda Rental*

Anyone else looking for a place to stay in Matagorda for the Bluewater Challenge please call Paula at 713-823-0400. The house sleeps ten and has 2.5 baths.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Getting some entries in the mail this week and alot of calls. Monday, June 21 is the last day we accept the early entries for a $50 discount on the entry. Alot of teams have been asking if they could just send in their early entry and then decide on the side pots/bounties at the registration table and the answer is yes, good idea.

There will also be a nice catered Brisket/Sausage and sides plates provided free of charge to all tournament anglers at the captains meeting/calcutta on Thursday night. There will be additional plates for spectators for $5 each while they last. Remember BYOB also, bring in your ice chest if you want !!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*One week to go*

Well teams, we have one more week to go. Over the weekend a red snapper near 30 lbs was brought in. I really want to hand over 10 thousand dollars this next weekend to someone with a big red snapper. Also, I heard one of the SKA teams caught some very nice wahoo over the weekend. Those wahoo will be worth 5 thousand dollars next weekend. Been getting alot of entries and calls over the past few days. Weather is looking good for next weekend and we are expecting a record crowd. Should be lots of money for the winners. Getting a few calls from folks in Louisiana and Mississippi also. Its on !


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ribbonfish*

Russells Bait in Matagorda has some nice big hand caught ribbonfish for sale. They are packaged 2 to a pack and are very shiny and nice yellow eyes. They also have cigar minnows, ballyhoo, squid, chum and spanish sardines. Looks to be a very good tournament from the calls we have had in teh past couple of days.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Mark I know putting these tourneys on are a LOT of work to say the least and I thank you and Kelly for putting so much into it.

What time do the festivities start Thursday at the VFD? :dance:


----------



## asaltweapon (Aug 26, 2009)

Looking forward to meeting some of the guys whose posts I have been reading for the last year! See you guys Thursday. I was speaking to the Harbor Master this morning and he said the jetties are a bit of a trick for an inboard boat. Any suggestions?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Captains meeting*

Registration starts at 4pm and last until 7pm on Thursday

Captains meeting starts at 730pm

Calcutta starts at 8pm

Meal will be served at 7pm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Whats for dinner. Nevermind saw it


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> Meal will be served at 7pm


Actually the meal will be served starting at 6:30.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Lets roll !*

Headed to Matagorda in the am to get set up. Looks like great seas for the tournament. Went to Matagorda this late afternoon and seen boats already coming in for the tournament. Anyone needing anything tomorrow please call. We will be at the Matagorda Fire Department setting up for the captains meeting and calcutta. The SKA teams will be able to sign up for points there at the captains meeting at the SKA trailer which will be set up there. Good luck everyone ! Its on !

Mark and Kelly


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tournament was good*

Well it was a great calcutta. Total of 71 teams with $57k in the calcutta alone. Im OUT until at least noon tomorrow.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, nice


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

My head still hurts.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck Everyone! I hope everything is awesome and fun! Catch some big fish


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mark and Kelly,

I really need one of you to call me.


----------

